# Harry Potter Newborns



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

For the Harry Potter fan who has everything...

http://blogs.babble.com/strollerderby/2011/08/03/harry-potter-newborn-dolls-creep-me-out-photos/


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

All I can say is..

WTF.

WHY???


----------

